# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Android phone view version of the Forum?

## maxr

Hi - I have laptops and a big screen Android 10 phone, with various browsers - Firefox, Firefox Focus, Dolphin, CC Cleaner. It seems like I'm only getting the Desktop version of the Forum on my phone, which is too small to read on a 6.5" screen. I assume there is a phone view version - does it require specific browers, or any features turned on or off? Thanks, Max

----------


## CBFrench

> Hi - I have laptops and a big screen Android 10 phone, with various browsers - Firefox, Firefox Focus, Dolphin, CC Cleaner. It seems like I'm only getting the Desktop version of the Forum on my phone, which is too small to read on a 6.5" screen. I assume there is a phone view version - does it require specific browers, or any features turned on or off? Thanks, Max


Phone, browser doesn't matter. Believe you have to manually switch to mobile. Go to the *left bottom* of any thread. Enlarge screen on phone and there's a box that says "mandolin" click the box and there's a drop-down menu that should say "mobile" click that and you should be there.

----------


## maxr

Wonderful - thanks!

----------


## kevinbaird

Thanks worked for me too

----------

